# Lucas Officially Announces Star Wars for Bluray!!



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I pulled this from IGN:

*Lucas Announces Star Wars Blu-ray*

We're there as Lucas talks about the upcoming release of all six films and debuts a very cool deleted scene.
August 14, 2010
by IGN Staff The Star Wars Blu-ray release is now as official as it can be, as none other than George Lucas announced the films were coming to the format. "I wish I could say it's coming out this year, but it's coming out next year," Lucas said to the packed audience at the "Main Event" at Star Wars Celebration V today, which was moderated by Jon Stewart. 

Speaking about what will be included, Lucas said, "They'll be different kinds of additional material," adding, "I think you've seen enough behind the scenes [material] for a lifetime. There's some really good material that will be included in there, [including] more deleted scenes that you haven't seen yet." Lucas said these newly released scenes would be kept separate from the film itself. 

In a surprise appearance, Mark Hamill then joined Lucas and Stewart on stage, to introduce one of the new deleted scenes, which he said was his "original entrance" in Return of the Jedi. Hamill noted the scene was short, but that it was for the UPFs in the audience – the "ultra passionate fans." 

We were then shown the scene, which would have taken place after Darth Vader arrives on the second Death Star at the beginning of Return of the Jedi. We see Vader walking down a corridor and into an elevator on the Death Star. We then cut to Vader inside his medication chamber, a la Empire Strikes Back. As Vader sits there, the camera moves into a close-up and we hear him reaching out with the Force. "Luke. Luke. Join me in the dark side of the Force. My son. It is the only way." 

As Vader continues to repeat Luke's name, we cut to a tight close-up of Luke, insinuating he is hearing his father's voice. it's a very ominous shot of Luke, who is wearing his cloak and hood, with the shadows from the hood blocking out his eyes completely - in line with how Darth Sideous' face is mostly hidden. As Vader's voice fades away, the camera pans down to Luke's hands, and we see that he is using a tool to complete work on his new lightsaber. Satisfied, he puts the tool down and holds the lightsaber hilt up, igniting it – in what would have been the first reveal of the green blade. 

We cut to a shot from the side and see Luke is sitting inside a cave on Tatooine, with C-3P0 standing outside, waiting for him – no doubt to receive his orders to head to Jabba the Hutt. 


That was it for the scene, but the crowd erupted in cheers at what was indeed a very cool new moment, from films we are all quite familiar with. 

The panel ended with one more surprise guest – Carrie Fisher. Alas, there were no other deleted scenes shown to us today, but Fisher cracked to Lucas, "Did you put the nude scenes back in?" She then turned to the audience and deadpanned, "There was a huge me and Jabba scene. That's what got me into drugs." 

No further details were given on the Blu-rays as yet, which leave plenty to speculate about. It's safe to say from the Return of the Jedi scene being shown that this release will include all of the original trilogy, but while it seems likely the answer is yes, there was nothing definitive stated about the prequels being released simultaneously. And no, we didn't get any info on whether the original, pre-Special Edition versions of the films will be part of this set as well. 

Suffice to say though, there will be more news to come in the months ahead, so keep checking IGN for more on the Star Wars Blu-ray release! 

Update: About five minutes after I published this story, I was handed Lucasfilm's official press release for the Blu-rays. It confirms that all six movies are being released on Blu-ray and that the set is coming out Fall 2011 - so don't line up just yet! We're also told it will include, "documentaries, vintage behind-the-scenes moments, interviews, retrospectives and never-before-seen footage from the Lucasfilm archives."


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Great find Dale, it's about time I would have thought this would have happen sooner but it's good to hear that it's on the way.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I agree, now maybe Speilberg will get off his butt and get the JP movies and Indiana Jones movies out there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Sweet, although I'm only really interested in the original 3, you know, the ones were the story telling was actually thought long and hard about. It would be out of this world if they gave all the effects the full CGI make over so they were on a par with, say, Star Trek etc :R

PS, JP movies?


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Jurassic Park. Btw, I'm sure you'll have to buy all six Star Wars movies to get the first three in an uber-deluxe special edition box set.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Finally, a blu-ray that I'm REALLY excited about paying the extra price of admission! (hope the admission isn't TOO high though)
Thanks for bringing this to us Dale.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

We went to the Star Wars Celebration at the convention center in Orlando today and heard about this. It was an interesting experience. I like the Star Wars movies a lot, but would never have gone for myself. We thought the kids would have fun and my wife's nephew is a collector of orinicnal props and memoribilia and we met him and his mom for the weekend. I had heard of such conventions but never been to one. The dedication of time and effort to the genre is impressive, though I don't quite get that kind of priority myself. Tens of thousands of people focused on one thing so intently, however, has to be interesting even if you are not a hard core fan yourself.

Brandon, Juli's nephew, was one of the panel members in a discussion of collecting original props, which was attended by over a thousand people by my estimate. They have made quite a business of it and have connections throughout the film industry to acquire props and similar stuff. The amount of money spent on such collector's items is stunning to someone not close to this stuff. 

What was interesting and relevant to this thread is the exitement about the blu ray versions on the part of the collectors. They see it as a tool to help them identify features that might aid in validation of the origin of these items. They scrutinize films frame by frame to find every detail they can about the production and props. 

It was a fascinating day at the convention, but not something that I would personally get much out of beyond that. For the kids it was exiting to see all of the people dressed as characters and see all of the products and memoribilia. They know a lot more about these movies than I realized, having picked up details that I never did. Evan thought it was really cool to get to see Lucas walking around on the concourse.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I'd have been tempted to go dressed up in a Star Trek outfit 

I think I will definitely get this set, the lad can have 3 films and I'll keep 3, just to be fair  FWIW, I could do with out the 3 modern efforts, and although they werent terrible (I suppose), they didnt really compliment the saga very well, just felt to rushed.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

One guy actually did that. Then there was the Elvis storm trooper and every other variation of the theme that you can imagine.

I enjoyed all the films, though the first three were better IMO. A lot of that is probably the novelty of the early films and the groundbreaking use of technology and design.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I just wish they would fix the cantina scene. Han shoots first!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

I'll keep a look out down here for their release. I hope they're available in sets of each series as they're usually cheaper that way. I'd buy all 6 for the right price, though I'm more of a fan of the first 3.



dsr7997 said:


> The panel ended with one more surprise guest – Carrie Fisher. Alas, there were no other deleted scenes shown to us today, but Fisher cracked to Lucas, "Did you put the nude scenes back in?" She then turned to the audience and deadpanned, "There was a huge me and Jabba scene. That's what got me into drugs."


LOL, I've always liked Carrie Fisher.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

lcaillo said:


> I enjoyed all the films, though the first three were better IMO. A lot of that is probably the novelty of the early films and the groundbreaking use of technology and design.


I just think the first 3 were better made an more care was taken over them because they couldnt just do it all with computers, they had to focus more on character and story and how to shoot scenes well.


----------

